# Top Gun Enterprises



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

Has anybody on this forum had any guns refinished by Top Gun Enterprises located in Elberta, Al? They have a video on Youtube and it looks like they do a good job. I was thinking about having some rifles refinished by them. I would appreciate it if someone has any info on the quality of their work. Thanks for your time. JGill


----------



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

Had to try out Top Gun Refinishing. Very impressed. Did a Marlin 30as. OD green with black accents. Here are a few pictures. My camera phone does not do it justice. No rust guarantee in writing. They have a good YouTube Video describing why their finish job is a better product than most others out there. Cost me $180 including gunsmithing breakdown and reassembly fee. Just thought I would share my experience with everyone on this forum. Thanks everyone and have a good Easter weekend . JGill


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

The gun looks good. Appreciate the info on the gunsmith/re-finisher. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

You need to take better pictures of that gun, looks wayyyyyy better in person!


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

*Coatings*

Looks like a new gun in the pics :yes:, Best I remember you said before grtting it was the coating would hold up for the morning dew, an damp rainy days n the stand :thumbsup:. People say refinnishing lowers the value , But a gun with improvemants in my book would be worth more, Nothin like a low maint firearm, :thumbup:, Did it come out smooth like blueing or satin?, It looks to have a nonglare look to it. That would be the finnish Im looking for to use, No glimmer of movement when ya gotta itch your head from all the clothes keeping warm. Seems them deer catch a glimps of anything not right. Do like the rifle an style,,  ole carver


----------



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, the metal on the rifle did come out looking like new. It is a flat finish with some texture and no glare. I was really pleased that I had no messed up screw heads or any damage whatsoever involved the reassembly of my rifle. Also, all the print on the rifle came out very clear and crisp. Once I saw their you tube video where one of their treated shotgun barrels was tested by submerging in mobile bay for a few weeks with no signs of corrosion, I knew I was going to get it done to my gun. They told me that I could drag it through the woods, get it wet and throw it in the truck and clean it when I felt like it. Low maintenance with a no rust guarantee. Yea I know I still have to clean the rifle, but now I don't have to be in such a hurry to do it. Hope this posting helps others out there looking for a good finish for their hunting or saltwater rifle /pistol.  JGill


----------

